# What the heck to do with lactic acid 88%



## MsAlexisClare (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought some... I no longer need it. What should I do with it? I can't even find a recipe to use it in. 

Feelin' dopey!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 6, 2013)

You can use it as an additive in lotion recipes for its exfoliating property and it can be used as a pH adjuster. The recommended amount is 1%-5% but I wouldn't go higher than 2% if you're not used to working with it. It is very acidic and can cause severe irritation. Seriously, it can burn you - think lactic acid peel. Since it is an alpha hydroxy acid, you'd want to follow the safety recommendations for AHAs. You might want to check out the Skin Care Talk forum for info on creating a lactic lotion. But remember, some of those people are experienced formulators. You wouldn't want to jump into using lactic acid at a high percentage if you've never used it.

I've read it can be used in soap recipes in place of sodium lactate since sodium lactate is lactic acid converted by lye. The suggested amount was 1% ppo. You want to add it by itself and not combined with the lye water. There was a comment there could be a possibility of a volcano effect so it's better to play it safe. One person commented she calculates how much lye it would take to convert LA. But another person commented she doesn't add extra lye since it's only a small amount and it will slightly increase the superfat. 

I'm just passing on this info since I've only used sodium lactate in lotions and soap.


----------



## Nevada (Oct 6, 2013)

Know any Homebrewers? Perfect for acidifying a Pale lager Mash
FWIW


----------



## MsAlexisClare (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh man! Good thoughts!! I DO know some home brewers... and I'm not quite into making lotions yet.. I'm still playing around with bath bombs, bubble bars, and the like. 

Great thoughts! I appreciate it!


----------



## paillo (Oct 6, 2013)

I dilute mine to 44% with distilled water or aloe juice, and use it for a facial peel, leaving it on for 10 min and then thoroughly rinsing with warm water and following up with aloe gel. It makes a wonderful peel


----------



## MsAlexisClare (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen that very application for sell on Etsy. 
Do you have any problems with skin sensitivity?? I love experimenting, but am wary.


----------



## paillo (Oct 6, 2013)

It does peel effectively, but pretty mildly. I never go out in direct sunlight without protection until it's finishing peeling, maybe 4-5 days later. My skin's pretty sensitive, but I've never had problems with the lactic acid peel, unlike TCA, glycolic or other stronger peels. Of all the peels I do, lactic acid is my favorite. I try to do it at least once a week except in summer, when I'm always out in the garden, sweating and filthy. It really has made a significant difference in the fine lines, esp the crows' feet and around my lips and chin. Love the stuff! And it's a whole lot less expensive to buy the 88% from somewhere like Lotion Crafter and dilute it yourself, than it is to buy the ready-made kit.


----------

